# Power Steering Conversion kit from All States Ag Parts for Ford 2000 3 cylinder gas



## Guest (Aug 5, 2017)

Has anyone had experience with the Power Steering Conversion Kit, New, Ford: Part Number:
104048 from All States Ag Parts? It's priced at $491 plus shipping. Is it worthwhile, or a POS,
(sorry, retired Navy here) and does it require special skills or tools to install? I'm thinking of adding this to my Ford 2000.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Garysonr,

I've never read a negative comment on these PS conversion kits. That is a good price, and All States Ag Parts is a well known and reputable supplier.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge BigT!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure what advantage power steering would give you, unless you are planning on installing a Front End Loader on your tractor? That Ford 2000 should be very easy to steer without it, and if not, you may have other issues!
You could always try one of those Brody knobs for your steering wheel. Just watch you don't do yourself an injury if the front wheels jar into a rut and causes your steering wheel to spin on you!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I agree with Bill, you should be able to steer with a light hand, might be a seized king pin


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks pogobill and willys55. I have only had this tractor since late March and frankly got a big scare from my local tractor dealer (advised to have an unneeded total rebuild of the engine) that took more than a month to sort out (and solved the hard starting issue totally). Then changed the motor oil and canister filter and created a leak at the gasket that took several tries to fix. Then tackled a stubborn leak at the tank fuel tap that had apparently (from the staining down the side of the engine) been leaking off and on for years) some where in the ensuing weeks, I changed out 2 front tires (and 1 corroded wheel) as well as 1 old Armstrong tire and corroded rim on the back, to match the offside tire and rim. Had it converted to an alternator to replace the defective Lucas generator (I know Lucas from British sport cars) to charge the battery. Sorry for the life story here, but yes a lube job and checking the oil in the steering housing is next up on the list of maintenance.....today. Again, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks again pogobill and willys55. Wow what a lesson I learned today! I had all the glamor panel sheet metal off last week to repair that gas leak and also investigating running a conduit to the LR fender for a warning, hazard light......at the time I didn't even know there was such a thing as a "Steering Housing". Anyway, I greased all the zerk fittings on the tractor (honest, this chore was on my list of things to do, somewhere in the vicinity of when **** freezes over) and noticed on the lube guide to check the oil level in the steering housing. So off with the glamor panels again and found the steering housing level tap had not been opened since the tractor was painted some 8 years ago or so (at least) as it had a complete coat of corporate blue in the screwdriver slot with dust!
It took 12 oz of 80W-90 so I'm thinking it was and has been totally dry for 10 years or more. I have heard comments at other places that I can expect to see this leak away over time.....can't wait to see where it shows up!
In the meantime, the tractor steering is now great! Power steering is no longer on my wish list.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

awesome, great news


----------

